# Looking for teammates for upcoming Calgary area competitions



## headdungsmoker (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all, not sure if this is the right place for this post, so moderators can move it if appropriate.

I am thinking about entering a couple competitions here in the Calgary area this summer.  Am wondering if there are any local people who would be interested in joining in/being part of my team. I'll pay the entry fee, deposit, buy all meat, etc.  Just looking for one or two people who are willing to help out a bit. There will be an overnight on site required since some of the meats will have to go on in the wee hours of the morning to meet the turn in times.  

If anyone is interested, even if you haven't been smoking a long time, I'd be interested in talking to you.  I've been smoking a little bit for about 10 years, but this will be my first competition.  

Kevin


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you found others to participate?


----------



## headdungsmoker (Aug 9, 2012)

No one who's committed yet. A few maybe's.  It's looking like it's going to be a long night!


----------

